# Purchasing 4FT turtle Tank



## Bruizer22 (Dec 10, 2007)

Hi,

Would anyone have some good ideas for me, i am needing to purchase a 3ft or 4ft turtle tank. I would love to buy the complete setup. Would anyone know of some places i can purchase this and would anyone have any photos of their tanks so i know what to look for.

Thanks


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 10, 2007)

Where are you ?


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 10, 2007)

I am located in Baulkham Hills Sydney.


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/wiki/index.php/Reptile_Supply_Stores#New_South_Wales

some store listed here.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 10, 2007)

Thank you so much for your help. Much appreciated!!!


----------



## LJ77 (Dec 10, 2007)

If you find it hard to find one made for turtles you could just buy a normal tank and put a large log in it or a floating dock will work just as well.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 10, 2007)

Cool, i will remember that. Big help!!!


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 10, 2007)

Try ebay and also here 
http://www.petlink.com.au/Classifieds/Fish-and-Aquarium/Aquariums-and-Supplies/
Allan


----------



## mrdestiny (Dec 10, 2007)

I should have mentioned, any tank can be turned into a "turtle tank" with the addition of a floating dock. Tanks purpose built as turtle tanks, ie with a built in ramp, might be harder to find, so keep the other option open. Get a 4 foot rather than a 3 foot, you'll need that extra space sooner or later, and of course a good cannister filter, heater, UV fluro lamp and desk lamp for basking.
Search the archives here for pics of turtle tank set ups.
Allan


----------



## hornet (Dec 10, 2007)

also keep in mind a 4ft wont last the turtle its entire life. As adults will need a pong or a 6-8ft tank.


----------



## Bruizer22 (Dec 11, 2007)

Great advise, thank you so much all. I will have a look into any tank and see what i can get. Once my turtles are bigger i am going to build them an outdoor pond. I want them to have the best life possible. I used to have Eastern Long necks many years ago and they had a very large out door enclosure, they loved it. Once i purchase my setup i will send some photos.

Thanks everyone


----------

